# Job Offer Letter



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

My Husband has been offered a job in England. We are thrilled. He told them that we need a job offer letter, as they offered over the phone, and they asked us to just write up what we need.

My husband hasn't had a written job offer before and neither have I.

Would it be as simple as his 'current job letter'... 

Dear X

We are pleased to offer you the x position at x company at x wage.

Thanks,
x company


do we have to submit a formal acceptance letter and provide this to UKBA too?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

RedCello said:


> My Husband has been offered a job in England. We are thrilled. He told them that we need a job offer letter, as they offered over the phone, and they asked us to just write up what we need.
> 
> My husband hasn't had a written job offer before and neither have I.
> 
> ...


Is your husband a UK citizen? If not, has he (or the company) arranged sponsorship?

Edit: A quick glance through your post history shows that you were applying for a spouse visa? Have you applied? Is this the job your husband is counting on to meet the requirements? A few more details in your post might help people give you a better answer.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Is your husband a UK citizen? If not, has he (or the company) arranged sponsorship?
> 
> Edit: A quick glance through your post history shows that you were applying for a spouse visa? Have you applied? Is this the job your husband is counting on to meet the requirements? A few more details in your post might help people give you a better answer.


Sorry about that. My husband is a UK citizen that lives in the US with me. We meet the financial requirement through his current income in America. We have our accommodation sorted out now and a job offer too. The job offer was verbal and they stated to just write up whatever we need them to sign and as long as the document was accurate, they would be happy to oblige.

It is a small car garage. My husband use to run his own family's garage and currently works for a automotive company here. I'm trying to find a template or advice on what the document should include. The place seems casual but I understand that the UKBA is looking for these formal documents. 

Thank you for any help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

"4. In respect of a job offer in the UK (for an applicant's partner or parent's partner returning to salaried employment in the UK at paragraphs E-ECP.3.2.(a) and E-ECC.2.2.(a) of Appendix FM) a letter from the employer must be provided: (a) confirming the job offer, the gross annual salary and the starting date of the employment which must be within 3 months of the applicant's partner's return to the UK; or (b) enclosing a signed contract of employment, which must have a starting date within 3 months of the applicant's partner's return to the UK."
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary page 27.
It should be on company stationery and signed by employer.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I was particularly worried about only including that info because I don't know what people typically include (job duties, holidays, etc). I guess I didn't want the offer to seem vague and since I've never had one before, I am not sure what the norm is. 

I guess if that is all they require then that is all I need to include...


----------

